
US conservatives accuse Facebook of censorship - navait
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/05/10/technology/conservatives-accuse-facebook-of-political-bias.html
======
bediger4000
I think that US conservatives have a long history of whining about stuff like
this.

In the 70s and 80s, the press had a liberal bias, and wouldn't write anything
conservative.

In the 90s and early 2000s, colleges and universities didn't hire or promote
conservative professors.

The IRS was singling out conservative groups to examine for tax exempt status.

I'm sensing a pattern.

~~~
narrowrail
As it turns out, you just described Limbaugh's opening monologue of the last
10 min.

------
greenyoda
Extensive discussion of the original source, the article on gizmodo.com:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11659565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11659565)

